# Where to buy Ivermectin



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just wondering where I can purchase some Ivermectin. My poor ratties have mites


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

I got some from a hardware store in the middle of nowhere. Like a farm and feed store.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If you do get invermectin from elsewhere, pay close attention to the dosing.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I figured a littel tube was enough for a horse i just look a tiny tiny bit and diluted it for my guinea pigs.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I think it's usually recommended it be a pellet the size of an uncooked grain of rice for a rat...


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get it at any farm and feed store, like Tractor Supply.  There's also the internet, if you're trusting enough to do that. I got Ivermectin off of eBay from a seller with a horse-related store.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd get ahold of some Kitten Revolution instead of Ivermectin!!! My friend's rats all died after their dose of Ivermectin, Revolution works just as well and it's way easier to get ahold of.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Worm - did your friend give them too big a dose, maybe? Emily and I gave all of our rats a round of Ivermectin when we only had six, and we've never had any problems. It was also very effective, with all of the other measures like cleaning the cages as needed and things, of course. They're only supposed to get a dose about the size of a grain of rice, approximately, according tot heir size. Have you any idea how much your friend gave hers?


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

Is this whats recommended for fleas?

Previously Ive never had a problem, but now Im seeing fleas on my rats and mice


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Puppy or Kitten Revolution is by and far more recommended for fleas, mites, and lice than invermectin. Mostly due to dosing problems, I think.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Nicotine said:


> They're only supposed to get a dose about the size of a grain of rice, approximately, according tot heir size.


That "grain of rice" dose is for a rat weighing 1 lb. Rats under one pound get about half that.


----------

